# (MI) Storms Ahead Lightning Bolt SH, check out his great pedigree



## Stormsaheadkennels (Jan 20, 2008)

Storms Ahead Lightning Bolt MH, "Zap: is a combination great looks, 87 pounds retrieving power, wonderful personality as well as loads of talent and desire. He is a fantastic upland dog and a strong waterfowl retriever. "Zap" completed his master title this year and qualified to run at the nationals!
OFA #LR-EL34773M26-PI, Cerf Normal.EIC-carrier
Further Information and pictures available on my website: Stormsaheadretrievers.com

---------------------- FC AFC Wilderness Harley To Go
----------FC AFC Webshires Honest Abe
-----------------------Pine Creeks Mc Chigger
-----Radars Detected Storms A Comin' MH
-----------------------NAFC FC AFC Gusto's Last Control
---------Radar Controlled Sky Coach MH
-----------------------Otter Creek Sky Watch Kelly
"Zap"
-----------------------2xNAFC 2x CNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac
---------NFC Maxx's Surprise
-----------------------Chena River No Surprise
-----Storms Prize Whistling Wings MH
------------------------FC AFC Calumets Sonic Boom
---------Nick Of Time Wild Wind Windy QAA
------------------------FC AFC Scans In the Nick Of Time
For More information contact Janet at (231) 638-2790 or [email protected]


----------

